# Columbia, SC...Gamer seeks game to join



## Kasheer (Mar 13, 2005)

22WM looking to join an existing goup. I usually play clerics or rangers but am flexible. Looking to start plaing around the 1rst of April. Prolly that weekend. Feel free to email mail me if you'd like me to join... jpbaker18@aol.com 

"Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, martini in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"

~unknown


----------



## Virel (Mar 15, 2005)

Kasheer said:
			
		

> 22WM looking to join an existing goup.  I usually play clerics or rangers but am flexible.  Looking to start plaing around the 1rst of April.  Prolly that weekend.  Feel free to email mail me if you'd like me to join... jpbaker@aol.com
> 
> "Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, martini in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"
> 
> ~unknown




Kasheer, how far are you willing to travel to play D&D? I have a new campaign that kicked off last week in Gastonia, North Carolina. This about 75-85 minutes way from Columbia. The number of player slots is limited to six. I'll send you an email to see if you might be interested.


----------



## Kasheer (Mar 21, 2005)

I can travel that far.  Weekends only though.  I work late.  Let me know.


----------



## ronpurvis (Mar 22, 2005)

If you are willing to travel that far, I would like to invite you to join us for the game day on April 9th. We are having 5 scenarios for you to play. I also have a spot for an every other Sat game. You can contact me at ronpurvis@charter.net


----------

